# A palm used as high spot and gin pole



## Ekka (Sep 9, 2006)

Customer is extending the deck, palm and tree had to go.

It was a good thing the palm was there otherwise would have been areally tough removal.

Some words of wisdom from Simon the climber to the groundy.

I have my say on a bad call.

But at the end of the day all went well, nothing busted, and the tree was hollow not that it mattered for what we were doing .... had to go anyway.

The tree is a Poinciana (Delonix regia)

4.26min and 22.2mb wmv

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/simon.wmv


----------



## l2edneck (Sep 9, 2006)

*Good vid....*

tight just the way we like em....Looks like a fun day.


----------



## JayD (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice clip Ekka,a little more on the roof overhang would have been interesting,tight though,the relief you feel when you know your in the clear!.big palm bulbs and skinny palms usually try and take revenge on us.
All The Best
JayD


----------

